# Muskie guide in MN?



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

Heading to Minnesota next weekend and was wondering if anyone on here has hired a guide for Muskie fishing in the area north of Duluth. If anyone has suggestions or any good experiences please let me know. Thank you in advance!


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

Or anywhere within a couple hours. We will have kayaks to fish from also, so if anyone has any small lake suggestions that would be appreciated as well!


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

Mille Lacs and Vermilion are the best waters within 2 hours of Duluth. But the St. Louis River has some pigs in it, not far from Duluth

I don't know guides off the top of my head but those would be where I would look at fishing. Although I just read that night fishing was banned on Mille Lacs this year to conserve walleye populations, so that kinda puts the kibosh on a lot of muskie chasing


Small lakes... there's a million spots in that neck of the woods. Could probably throw a dart at the map and find a good walleye, bass, or panfish lake


----------



## eino fishere (Jun 18, 2008)

Went up near Ely, MN. Took kayaks on Birch lk one evening. Caught crappie, perch, gills and a couple walleye. Just enough caught for 2 meals. Beautiful up there, was a good time.


----------

